# 3rd UOA on 2010 VW Passat Wagon 2.0 TSI



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

I changed the oil a bit early this time (after only 3433 miles on the oil), primarily because the car has been driven in about 90% city driving conditions (mostly by my wife...the car only gets flogged a little in Sport mode when I drive it), and some of that has been during some fairly cold winter months recently (with lots of short trips, where I fear she might not get the oil up to full operating temperature). 

Even though this 90%-city-miles UOA sample had less miles on it than the previous 90%-highway-miles UOA, I'm surprised by the drop in Flashpoint (from 420 F to 390 F), and also the drop in some of the elements like Zinc and Calcium (even though this was using the same oil -- Motul 8100 X-cess 5W40). 

This first drain at 1409 miles was the Factory Fill. 

I'm also surprised that I have *not* had to add a drop of oil yet. Either the break-in was performed with skill, or I got lucky with a good TSI motor. 

AudiJunkie and TechMeister, let me have it!


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

This is cool for me because my TSI UOA will be low miles too. 

As far as the Motul, I suspect Rotella would give same or better results. 

That's all up to the owner. 

Looks like only copper spiked during break-in. This oil thinned to a 30, I suspect with more fuel than reported.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Where are you geographically? Usually the cold winter months tend to kill viscosity faster than in the summer. Takes a lot longer for the motor / catalyst to reach optimal operating temperature, so the ECU dumps extra fuel to accelerate the process. Since your wife is doing mostly city driving, this warmup period is even more exagerated. 

This just means you experience more fuel dilution, which is what drops both flashpoint and viscosity. Overall, your UOA trending looks great for a motor continuing the breakin cycle. And welcome to the non/low oil burners club :thumbup:


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

I'm in southern Wisconsin. It hasn't been *brutally* cold yet (we have only fell to about -10 F / -23 C so far), but it has been cold enough for long enough that it made me feel like dumping the oil just to see the difference between 5336 of summertime highway driving (family vacation) and 3422 miles in cold-weather city driving. Plus, I secretly want to become a closet tribologist. 

I harp on my wife to always "take the long way home" and drive as long as possible to get the oil temp to near Flashpoint, but I'm sure she doesn't always follow that advice (a car guy she's not).


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

AudiJunkie said:


> I suspect Rotella would give same or better results.


 Isn't Rotella a Group III blended with PAO base stocks? I am under the impression that the Motul is a blend of Group IV and Group V -- therefore more of a "true" synthetic? If true, then I'm inclined to lean toward the Motul.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2010)

How much does the analysis cost?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2010)

Schwimmwagen said:


> How much does the analysis cost?


 checked website, $25


----------

